# Christine... anyone?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Man, I never get in here anymore, so I was sure that somebody else would have done this by now...










Am I really the first guy around here to pick one of these up? And furthermore, the first guy to take a Dremel to it? :woohoo:

I actually really like the way this one ran out of the box with the stock chassis. I literally unpacked it and set it on the track with no lube or anything and it ran like a champ. I don't know if the magnets are a little weaker or the tire compound is different or what, but it has a little more "slide" than other Tjet Ultra-G chassis I've driven. Unfortunately, the monster truck stance of this particular car on the wide wheels kills me... so I'll have to use that chassis under something else more appropriate. Christine is now running on a stock Tjet chassis.

Side note: the lights don't work consistently. They have separate pickup "tongues" that are supposed to contact the backs of the pickup shoes, and they flicker quite a bit when running. I tried making them tighter against the backs of the shoes, then I tried making them looser, and neither seemed to make a difference. It's a shame, too, since the image of Christine stalking her prey in her high beams at night is kinda cool. But to really make it work, besides fixing the electrical connection to the lights, you'd have to paint the inside of the body to keep light from showing through... when I did run it with the lights, there was a huge glow from the bulb in the middle of the hood, and the Rudolph look kinda ruined the effect.

Positive note: unlike the last Flamethrower XT cars I looked at, the lights on this chassis can be completely removed without affecting the electrical delivery to the motor. IIRC, the lighted XT cars use a freaky springy electrical contact to replace the coil spring under the pickup shoes. Not so in this case: each pickup shoe has a conventional coil spring and the light contact is an add-on attached to the chassis above the shoe. (It occurs to me that maybe I should get some pics of that... if anyone is interested, let me know and I'll take it apart and get pics.)

To get the body down this low, besides cutting the screwposts, I trimmed the front and rear mounting areas of the window pieces. I also had to hack away at the headlight "tunnels" that would carry the light from the bulb to "headlights" at the front of the car. They interfered with the front of the chassis where the axle goes through.

Overall, I like it. The body has great detail. Nice addition to my movie car collection.

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice return post
thanx


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

rick I picked up a couple of them too.
the one that I opened runs just as good as your right out of the box .
I haven't got to lowering it yet , but I will soon. 
I lower just about every slot car I get. except the ones that I make into gassers. 
you transferred the lighting parts to the copper tjet chassis ? 
if so then make shore to clean the top side of your pickups where the lighted parts touch them... it looks much better lowered !! 
now all you need are some mev chrome rims or some narrow Vincent rims ..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nah, I didn't transfer the light parts to the other chassis, I just kinda gave up on the lights. But you're right--it looks like you could probably transfer them, and you would definitely need to have the TOPS of the pickup shoes clean and conductive...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dropped one too, just in the process of moving and have everything packed up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Slightly off Topic, but Auto World announced today on it's Facebook page, about the Future release of other '58 Plymouths, and they will come with whitewall Tires !









https://www.facebook.com/AutoWorldFans/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Slightly off Topic, but Auto World announced today on it's Facebook page, about the Future release of other '58 Plymouths, and they will come with whitewall Tires !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is SWEEEEEET...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok so maybe i need to get a life...

https://youtu.be/qPZ4DxZVFQ4

--rick


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

wow the gold one with the whitewalls looks good that color


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

If I understand correctly from watching Graveyard Cars, the gold was the only color you could get the 58 Fury in. The Red was a special order or really a Belvedere. Hopefully I got that right.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Slightly off Topic, but Auto World announced today on it's Facebook page, about the Future release of other '58 Plymouths, and they will come with whitewall Tires !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somebody better tell bubbah and hittman


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some of those chrome discs would work nicely for hub cabs... Can't help you with the ride height...  RM


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mayan2012 said:


> If I understand correctly from watching Graveyard Cars, the gold was the only color you could get the 58 Fury in. The Red was a special order or really a Belvedere. Hopefully I got that right.


Actually, just watched the episode again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIKiJzfP-y0

The 58 Fury only came in beige. So by Autoworld calling this collection - "stock colors" in incorrect.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a nice rendition. I will have to pick one up.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> somebody better tell bubbah and hittman


TY Al,
got the "Christine"...
got a resin one awhile back (T-Jet) & has white wall skinny's on it too ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here`s my Christine that was lowered, And a lighted Tjet chassis installed w/press-on aluminum wheels. I think it looks much better than the stock version! :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that looks real good


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good V83!!! Nice work with the side stripe/two toning and the added wheel touch...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Maybe I should have said 3 toning, I believe the top is white after looking again... RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Christine! :thumbsup: Do I hear the radio starting to play? ..RL


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good V83!!! Nice work with the side stripe/two toning and the added wheel touch...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Maybe I should have said 3 toning, I believe the top is white after looking again... RM


 Can`t take any credit for paint on this one RM. Its all factory! :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Well you fooled me on that one, just know how well you like red...so I just assumed without thinking, doh!!!... Still looks good...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I like the aluminum wheels you put on it ..
it is a shame that Auto World didn't make the body wide enough to fit the chassis and tires , so they did not have to goof up all of the wheel wells  .


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> I like the aluminum wheels you put on it ..
> it is a shame that Auto World didn't make the body wide enough to fit the chassis and tires , so they did not have to goof up all of the wheel wells  .


"IF", you cut the axles down, & use std. T-Jet skinnies...
& gently shorten the posts, it's about Perfect....

I have a resin version, I'm Not taking my AW version out of its packaging...
Guess that confirms it, "I'm" just a "Collector" :freak:

GREAT JOB!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get 3 of the AW ones and 
I have a MEV resin blem that greg gipe painted red and detailed.
so I sold 1 AW one kept one in the box.
and I soaked one AW one in 92% alcohol to strip the paint .
its white now until I paint it some color other than red.
I will put an aurora chassis with some RRR narrow slotted rims on it and lower it as much as possible 
with no lights so it will sit lower.
AW still goofed up the shape of all 4 wheel wells they are round ?
the real car dose not have any round wheel wells .
check out the picture someone posted of a real car .
they did a better job on the 59 impala's ..
PS now I need some of the thunderbolt 64 fairlane's to repaint ..


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Look on the brightside 60ChevyJim, At least its a new mold & doesn`t look awful!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

it is cool that they at least did make a new different car . 
instead of just another color change on the cars they had all ready made ..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141827925130?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

alpink said:


> .
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141827925130?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> .


that looks good Al !! just like the finished MEV one I got from greg gipe ..

I just bought a AW 64 fairlane thunderbolt and all the wheel wells on it are round too ? 
it looks like we don't have to cut the wheel wells for bigger tires anymore 
AW already did it ..but at least the rest of the car looks good .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

MEV has been doing this car for years .AW made it finally huh.


----------

